# Ringworm???



## PattiXmas (Jul 26, 2009)

A while ago, I posted about this family bringing over their goats that had a whole bunch of problems but they neglected to tell anyone until the next week.  I think I now have ringworm in our goats.  

Has anyone treated in before?  How long does it take to get rid of?  Does it look like a round bunch of raised gray-white bumps?  If it ringworm, can you use Tinactin or Lamisil (the stuff used for jock itch that doctors recommend for ringworm in people)?


----------



## Chaty (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes to all of the above and it will take a few weeks treating it everyday...also it has to run its course.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks!  That's what I thought I had.  Next time, I listen to myself and not to friends!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

We've suspected ringworm on one or two of ours before, and we just painted it with blu-kote.   I can't say for certain that it was ringworm, but whatever it was...blu-kote got it.  

If the other meds don't work, you might try some.

Good luck.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, we had the vet out.  She took a scraping from Grumpy-burger, currently known as Bumpy Lumpy Grumpy.  She called and said no critters were found in the scraping, so she is assuming that it is indeed ringworm.  She suggested scraping off the bumps and using and iodine spray.  I talked to my doggy/cat vet, he suggested scraping, blu kote and then tinanctin.  We have scraped, blu koted, iodined and Tinactined the poor babies.  They are a lovely purply green yellow goats.

(we have learned that NO strange goats anymore.  They'll just have to find another location to have goat meetings or we can have the kids use ours once the creepy crawlies are gone.)


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

pattixmas said:
			
		

> (we have learned that NO strange goats anymore.  They'll just have to find another location to have goat meetings or we can have the kids use ours once the creepy crawlies are gone.)


Running a closed herd is always your best bet, and that includes visits -- even two-legged visitors..  Lots of nasty stuff can come in on someone else's goats, but you also have to consider what's coming in on their boots and tires.  

CL, for instance, can live in the ground for years and years..


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 29, 2009)

I am just so mad at myself over this.  I have always been very pro-active in treating my dogs and making sure that I don't have them in a situation in which they could get some type of cootie.  

I should have known better.  I feel so bad for Lumpy Bumpy Grumpy-burger.  The girls aren't anywhere near as bad as he is.  I also should have had the vet out at the first bump instead of listening to my friend.  Live and learn I  guess.  We just have our work cut out for us now, and poor little Becky can't show her goats next week  .


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> I am just so mad at myself over this.


That's a good sign, IMO.  Getting really angry over something like ringworm indicates to me that you care a lot about your goats, which is more than can be said for a number of goat owners I've run across.  Not on this forum, mind you...in real life.  There are A LOT of scrubby, disease-ridden goats around here.

I've talked to people who honestly think CL isn't a big deal, and that everybody should just get over it and quit being dramatic...like it's no biggie.  I had a vet -- not _my_ vet, but _a_ vet -- tell me once "if you own goats, you're going to get CL in your herd sooner or later.  I don't really think it's that big a deal."  That's pretty much verbatim.

So,   to you for caring.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks  .  This is our first year of having goats on our "property".  The kids showed goats last year but we kept them at their farm.  I can honestly say that our goats have become like members of our family.  I posted some pics of my son eating some goat that was given to him by our friend and I have already pardoned all the wethers from meeting the same fate.  

Fat Tony has become like a puppy to us.  I asked hubby today if it was ok if I took Tony into the house and let him lay on the couch with a blanket this winter.  He just looked at me and didn't say anything, so I guess the goats will be taking my son's room this winter and he can go sleep with the chickens!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you know that a 3-week old boer/nubian/mutt cross buckling can jump from the kitchen floor right into the sink?  I didn't either until sometime in late February this year..

Your DH should probably be made aware of the fact that if you raise goats, you _will_ have goats in your house for extended periods of time at some point..  It's practically a foregone conclusion.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 29, 2009)

He's seen it at my friends house.  I think he is pretty easy going on the animal thing.  It's amazing because he never was an animal person until I gave him his Kippy (boston terrier).  He lets her kiss him all over.  He has also gotten quite attached to Tony and Sammy (the boys).  He definitely is a push over!


----------

